# Cam position sensor replaced - thanks guys!



## AltoRenfrew (Jan 12, 2012)

No real news for anyone in this post (my first), but I just replaced the cam position sensor on my Max (with the VQ35DE) and it worked like a charm! I've been getting great info from this forum and wanted to thank everyone AND blow my own horn.


----------

